# Prof. John McCarthy - RIP



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2011)

Professor John McCarthy has passed away. He was the inventor of the AI language LISP and made huge contributions into the field of artificial intelligence.

Source

Rest in peace, John.


----------



## Drone (Oct 25, 2011)

Rip


----------



## Easy Rhino (Oct 25, 2011)

(-(*ab)c)


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2011)

First the man who made C, now the man who created LISP. RIP man.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Oct 26, 2011)

well i guess thats #3 then

Steve Jobs
John Mcarthy 
guy who made C name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Peter1986C (Oct 26, 2011)

@ CER: Dennis Ritchie


----------

